# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femibion Natal Classic - opinie

## polla

Femibion Natal Classic,
czy jest to bezpieczny suplement diety , przy ciąży i podczas karmienia piersią ?? ktoś stosował ??

----------

